# Antibodies?



## RoseSky10 (Sep 3, 2009)

Does anyone know a general reference range for thyroglobulin antibodies? For years it was just assumed that my hypothyroidism was caused by Hashimoto's. Doctor finally ran a test for it and said it was negative, but I'm questioning that for 2 reasons - #1 I have 2 other auto-immune disorders so Hashi's would be a logical explanation for my hypothyroid and #2 if it's not Hashi's causing my thyroid problems then what is? Also, what role if any does the thymus gland play here? Seeing a cardio-thoracic surgeon tomorrow for consultation after chest ct showed an enlarged thymus. I know the enlargment is due in part to my Myasthenia Gravis, but could thyroid be affecting it too?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

RoseSky10 said:


> Does anyone know a general reference range for thyroglobulin antibodies? For years it was just assumed that my hypothyroidism was caused by Hashimoto's. Doctor finally ran a test for it and said it was negative, but I'm questioning that for 2 reasons - #1 I have 2 other auto-immune disorders so Hashi's would be a logical explanation for my hypothyroid and #2 if it's not Hashi's causing my thyroid problems then what is? Also, what role if any does the thymus gland play here? Seeing a cardio-thoracic surgeon tomorrow for consultation after chest ct showed an enlarged thymus. I know the enlargment is due in part to my Myasthenia Gravis, but could thyroid be affecting it too?


Hi, Rosesky10! As you probably know, labs use different reference ranges so somewhere on your paper work, maybe you can find the name of the lab and call them to get the reference ranges.

From what I understand, the only way to truly diagnose Hashimoto's is through FNA (fine needle aspiration) whereupon if "certain" Hurthle cells are present which are indigenous to Hashimoto's, then the patient has Hashimoto's.

Have you had an FNA?

I don't know a lot about the thymus except that it's primary function of the thymus is to provide an area for T lymphocyte maturation, and is vital in protecting against autoimmunity.

And even though it is in the middle of the chest, it can extend to the thryoid or vice versa. For example, a substernal goiter.

I am so so glad you have an appt. with Thoracic Surgeon and I hope you can let us know what he/she has to say.


----------



## larabond3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Antibodies have usually no real role in wound healing, since the actual healing does not have anything to do with antibodies or B/T cells, and in case of an infected wound it is usually dealt with neutrophils and to a lesser ...


----------

